# My best image stack so far.



## kalgra (Jul 20, 2016)

Been working on improving my extreme macro and was pretty happy with this one and thought id share.

This is a 20 image stack. Canon 70D, 65mm 4x magnification. I think this one could have been much better but this fly actually was alive! I anesthetized it with CO2 which put it asleep long enough to get the shots but it was still moving a slight amount at the mouth and some of the really fine details didn't line up right and I needed to correct what I could in photoshop. I don't plan on trying this with a live subject again it just makes an already difficult thing that much more difficult.




20160719-flystack07192016.5 by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 20, 2016)

Pretty good detail in the eyes.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn good I says!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 20, 2016)

Gross!  I mean good!


----------



## Beatles2 (Jul 20, 2016)

That shot is amazing!  But I still hate bugs.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 20, 2016)

Very cool! I think I might need to play around with some image stacking, it looks fun!


----------

